# Vodafone home broadband



## Valkstar (28 Aug 2009)

Has anyone changed to Vodafone At Home for their landline and broadband?
My parents just got a call about it and after checking up it sounds like a great deal.

How is the broadband speed?

Thanks


----------



## mathepac (28 Aug 2009)

The Vodafone offering is actually Perlico (now owned by Vodafone). Vodafone deny this (you'd wonder why they are so vehement in their denials) but Perlico appears on my bank statements. If I'd know in advance I'd never have bothered.

I signed up last December as an existing Vodafone mobile customer for their special €29 / month for 6 months offer and it has taken until July to get the billing sorted out. Speaking as a former BT customer, not renowned for their customer-friendly billing system, Perlico / Vodafone are the worst I have ever experienced.

Speeds are not great < 1m download and service is patchy with lots of interruptions and outages. All problems are referred to eircom with a promised turnaround of 5/6 days (!!! 21st century service-level agreements) but it has never been that long as "I know a man who knows a man".

In summary then - no longer the cheapest @ €49 / month, not the fastest, not the easiest to deal with, not the most reliable, not to be recommended.


----------



## Valkstar (28 Aug 2009)

Thanks a million...my mam had actually signed up over the phone before she asked me, so I've told her to cancel it til we have a chance to look around.

Cheers


----------



## Ned_ie (3 Sep 2009)

So who would you recommend if not Vodafone


----------



## gipimann (3 Sep 2009)

Vodafone have taken over the residential business from BT Ireland since 31 August, including landline and broadband services.

I use BT Ireland myself (standard 1MB package) and it's been generally very reliable - I was lucky that I had no billing problems when I switched from eircom, though I know that others had problems


----------



## Valkstar (4 Sep 2009)

Well my mam rang up to cancel a couple of hours after agreeing to the offer over the phone and they told her it was too late to cancel!
Surely there's a cooling off period?? It wasn't even a day later?

Anyway, Vodafone said she could tell Eircom she was "going back to them", Eircom needed some number off Vodafone which took her a couple of hours to get, and now Eircom have said it will be about ten days to get reconnected to them for the phone and a couple of weeks for broadband.

Does this sound right?


----------



## mathepac (4 Sep 2009)

I got the following private message today - 

"Hi mathepac,

Hope you don't mind me sending you a private message. I saw on one of the threads that you are unhappy with your Vodafone At Home service. 

We'd like to hear about the experiences you've had and help solve any outstanding issues. We've recently opened a new online customer forum - 
https://forum.vodafone.ie. I'm not sure if you've joined yet, but if you can post to this forum we can help you with any Vodafone At Home or Mobile queries you may have.

Kelly from the Vodafone View team"

I have copied the moderators on this message, although I am not suggesting there is anything sinister in Kelly's PM or with someone who claims to represent Vodafone communicating with me by PM.


----------



## Deirdra (7 Sep 2009)

Oh how we consumers suffer!!

mathepac - hope you can put a good case forward on behalf of all us consumers 

Maybe the solution is to go back to Eircom?


----------



## chris20051 (7 Sep 2009)

Mods, feel free to move if required

These guys are a joke, my story goes, originally signed up with Eircom for a phone line to take broadband on the 10th August, switched to Vodafone for the broadband on the 11th August, phone line for voicecalls was switched to Vodafone on the 13th August, after Vodafone told me it could take 21 days to get broadband tested and switched on, I decided to check the phone line out myself, in my case I have a carrier line which is unable to take broadband, I have called Vodafone several times to cancel the landline since the 21st of August, it is suppose to take 5 days, and still my line is active. I know were my bill will be going once I get it in the post, these guys will charge me for line rental but when it comes to cancelling they can't seem to do it....why I wonder...!!! they seem helpful, but different excuses each time, i guess they will have to switch me off for not paying for the phone line which I don't want


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Sep 2009)

mathepac said:


> Speaking as a former BT customer, not renowned for their customer-friendly billing system, Perlico / Vodafone are the worst I have ever experienced.


Did anyone else get the oddly-worded letter I just got telling me that [broken link removed]?


----------



## gipimann (7 Sep 2009)

Yes Dr M,
I got a letter last week to let me know that the Competition Authority had no problem with the takeover, and vodafone were happy to welcome me as a customer!


----------



## Dulceti0 (9 Sep 2009)

Ditto - I got my own letter today with the same wording as gipiman. I hope Vodafone will continue to offer the free landline calls to the UK as this my main incentive in signing up with BT.


----------



## Goomigen (12 Sep 2009)

I switched to Vodafone last May and apart from a 2 day delay getting the thing up and running it's absolutely fine since.  I had 2 eircom lines and both were switched to Vodafone instead of one, they arranged a refund and cancelled the second line within a week or so.  My bills have reduced significantly and I'm very happy.  Now if I could only get NTL to stop ringing me offering me service...


----------



## vignoble (13 Sep 2009)

I had same issue with NTL phoning at dinner times - even breakfast time Sunday - and after repeatedly asking them to stop, I wrote to them.  Still the cold calls didn't stop. So I wrote to the communications regulator to complain.  Haven't heard from them since.


----------



## Goomigen (14 Sep 2009)

I may end up having to do that, I'm being hounded, I've lost count of the number of calls I've had.  The first lot of calls all came from 'private numbers' and I missed several calls before I answered one and realised who they were from.  I've told each and every caller that I do not want the service but they persist and the calls seem to come from different call centres so there's no coordination between them.  The last call came about 4 days ago and that came from a Cork call centre which at least gave a number.  I have found NTL the worse company I have ever had to deal with their customer service is a joke.


----------



## Chopper1971 (14 Sep 2009)

Have Vodafone at home, switched from Irish Broadband and it works fine. No problems at all.

The offering that Vodafone have is seperate to the Perlico offer, and the bills are from Vodafone not Perlico.


----------

